

Google Realtime Search Manager Leaves to Build Foursquare as Platform - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_realtime_search_manager_leaves_to_build_fou.php

======
dexen
I believe this to be an important indicator of the sheer size of the Google
Inc. and the state of their ability to innovate. It's not a disgruntled
employee quitting; it's a conscious employee searching for more fertile
workplace.

